# GOOGLE



## Arliparli (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

A bit of a stressfull moment here ladies , I just googled my user login for FF and it has brought up all my posts for all to see !!!!

I am getting stressed out over anyone reading my most private and personal thoughts that i share with only you lot on here.

Whats everyone's thoughts on this


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG me too - this is rubbish - need some privacy in the world... changing details right now and may even cancel my membership to this


----------



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

holy s*!t! your jokin!


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Nope I know, this is an open forum, especially if you post something that people may google a lot and want answers to, for example, misscarriage or treatment with a certain clinic, then if that gets read a fair few times it will come up to the top of a google search. Scary I know!


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

basically every forum post on every forum in the world you may have connected to can be found if you look hard enough.  I am so naive it never occured to me but yes basically do a search for your user name and hey presto you can see the posting... so all that private stuff we have shared.. its out there for all to see that may want to look for it... all I can say about myself is "What a bloody Div!!"


----------



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah def, I feel a bit like that maself


----------



## Arliparli (Feb 9, 2008)

the worse thing about it is the fact that all my family know my login as i use it for everything and i have been on here slating Rossyboys family !!!!! holy cow !!!!!


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Eeek, how about changing your screen name!?!? I guess that won't help in previous posts though.


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Change your display name in your profile settings to something unlikely the family would recognise you for  - I have done it now and I think has stopped it being searchable under my old display name.  It doesnt change your login name but just your screen / display name...

Munchy77 I think it has changed my earlier posts too.  Ultimately its a database record, one change should affect all posts.

I'm feeling slightly less apprehensive now.. but been checking out all the other places my name appears... scary i have used the same thing for years and years so anyone that knows me can search for what ive been saying else where too!

its just the wake-up call i needed i think.. i am far too honest and open for my own good.


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Ekk thats a nightmare   change your name and dont tell anyone (apart from me  _

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

I changed mine too!!


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Phew, at least you can do that Pepperminty!


----------



## Arliparli (Feb 9, 2008)

flip , so now i dont know who anyone is ha ha !!!!!!


----------



## Nicnak (Oct 7, 2007)

oh ur kidding god i spill my guts on here, i'll need to think of another screen name hmmm


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies
This issue crops up from time to time, I freaked out with it once too as have others! but let me assure you that despite your posts comming up, as a guest you cant see certain areas of FF such as the Charter area, 
nor can you look directly at a persons profile, log out and try it!

We block google from our galleries, so your pictures on cant be seen  - we do not block the general posts
as mentioned before if someone is searching a clinic or treatment - posts will show up and so people find FF (thats how I found us!)

We also encourage users to choose aliases to maintain their privacy this is on registering and you can also change it in your profile afterwards, which changes on all your posts but not the chat room, for a permenant change you need to contact the service desk ( form on home page)
we also remove personally identifiable information from posts such as email addresses and contact details etc, so if you see one report it!

Google will update its cache on average every 3 months - and so what you find in Google will disappear eventually. 
Hope this helps

~Dizzi~

I am moving this topic to Girl & Boy talk - as I think it will alert more members and hopefully reasure them too!


----------

